# Elective cesarean section in Norway



## katastrofa (11 mo ago)

My wife and I live in Norway. We are thinking about our 1st baby, but my wife is very concerned about the availability of CS. She is >40 years old, has bradycardia and is very afraid of negative health consequences from natural birth. We read that health service in Norway really insists on getting the CS rates down, and are wondering how likely are they going to be to accommodate my wife's wish for a CS.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I have no experience in this area, but one thing to do would be to talk to your obstetrician (or even to your generalist, if you prefer). They could at least explain to you what conditions are considered "appropriate" for a C-section according to the national health service.


----------

